# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ·Ğ° 30.12 22

## Aruiteve

ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 10 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑÑ Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 

 






Ğ¢ĞµĞ¿ĞµÑÑ Ñ Ğ²Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°, Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ¾Ñ ÑÑĞ°ÑÑÑ Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ²Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğµ ÑÑÑÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°ĞµÑ. ĞÑĞµ ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 10 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº  ĞĞ¸Ğ¶Ñ, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ²Ğ°Ğ¼ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞµÑĞ¿Ğ¸ÑÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑÑÑĞ¿Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğº ÑĞ°Ğ±Ğ¾ÑĞµ. ĞĞ°ÑĞ¾Ğ»ĞºĞ°Ğ² ĞµĞµ Ğ² ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑ, Ğ¾Ğ½ Ğ²ĞµĞ»ĞµĞ» Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ·ÑĞ¸ĞºÑ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ°ÑÑ, Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµĞ²ĞµĞ» Ğ´ÑÑ Ğ¸ Ğ²ĞµÑĞ½ÑĞ»ÑÑ Ğ² ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ», ÑÑĞ²ÑÑĞ²ÑÑ ÑĞµĞ±Ñ Ğ²ĞµÑÑĞ¼Ğ° ÑĞºĞ²ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¾. ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ²ÑĞµ ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ğ¸  Ğ£ Ğ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ² ÑĞµĞ¼ÑĞµ ÑĞ¾Ğ´ÑÑĞ²ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑÑ ÑÑĞ²ÑÑĞ² Ğ½Ğµ ÑÑÑĞµÑÑĞ²ÑĞµÑ. ĞĞ½ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ½ÑĞ», ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¸Ğ¼ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ²ĞµÑÑÑÑ, ÑĞ·Ğ½Ğ°Ğ», ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¶ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ³ÑÑ Ğ±ÑÑÑ Ğ²ĞµĞ»Ğ¸ĞºĞ¾Ğ´ÑÑĞ½ÑĞ¼Ğ¸, Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ±ÑÑĞ¼Ğ¸ Ğ¸ ÑĞµĞ´ÑÑĞ¼Ğ¸. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑÑĞ± 7 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  ĞÑÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ñ Ğ¶ĞµĞ½ Ğ¸Ñ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞµ, ÑĞµĞ¼ Ñ Ğ»ÑĞ±Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ. ĞĞ¾ ÑÑĞ°ÑÑÑÑ, Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ¾Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑĞºĞ¸ Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ñ Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ² ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼ ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğµ  ĞÑĞ¸ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¶Ğµ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ¡ÑĞµÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¾ ÑĞµÑÑĞµĞ·Ğ½Ğ¾ Ñ Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞ¸ÑÑ: Ñ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ´Ğ½Ñ Ğ² Ğ¡Ğ¸ÑÑĞ»Ğµ ĞÑĞµÑÑĞ¾ Ğ±ÑĞ» ÑĞ°Ğ¼ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¹. Ğ§Ğ°ÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ±ÑÑÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑĞ°Ğ» ÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¹ ĞµĞ¶ĞµĞ´Ğ½ĞµĞ²Ğ½Ğ¸Ğº. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 3 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  Ğ¤Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑÑĞ°Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑÑĞ°ÑÑ, Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğµ ÑÑĞ¼ĞµĞ»: Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ° Ñ Ğ½ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ĞºÑÑĞ¶Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ, Ğ° Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµĞ´ Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑĞµ Ğ¿Ğ»ÑĞ»Ğ¾. Ğ¯ ÑĞ¾Ñ Ñ ÑĞ±ĞµĞ¶Ğ´ĞµĞ½Ğ¸ĞµĞ¼, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ´ĞµÑÑÑĞ²Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ¾ ÑĞ°ĞºĞ¾Ğµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ĞºĞ»ÑÑĞ¸Ğµ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 5 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº 2022  ĞĞ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ ÑĞµĞ±Ğµ ÑĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸ÑÑ, ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ ĞµĞ¹ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑĞ»Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµĞ¶Ğ¸ÑÑ. Ğ¦ĞµĞ¿Ğ¾ÑĞºĞ° Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ°ĞµÑ Ğ¼Ğ½Ğµ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ±ÑÑÑ Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾Ğ¼, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ²ÑĞµ Ğ¼ÑĞ¶ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ, ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑÑ Ñ ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ´Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ±Ğ¾ Ğ»ÑĞ±Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ°, Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ±ÑĞ¾ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ°  ĞĞ´Ğ°Ğ¼ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ», ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ² Ğ¡ĞµĞ½Ğ¢ÑĞ¾Ğ¿Ğµ Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ³Ğ°Ğ·Ğ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ¾ÑĞºÑÑĞ²Ğ°ÑÑÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğµ ÑĞ¸ĞµÑÑÑ ÑĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞµÑĞ²ĞµÑÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾, Ğ° ÑĞ¾ Ğ¸ Ğ² ÑĞµÑÑÑĞµ. ĞÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ»Ğ° Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ° Ğ¶Ğ´Ğ°ÑÑ, Ğ¿Ğ¾ĞºĞ° ÑÑĞ¾Ñâ¦ ÑÑĞ¾Ñ Ğ¼ĞµÑĞ·Ğ°Ğ²ĞµÑ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ ÑĞ²Ğ¾ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğº Ğ½ĞµĞ¹. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 10 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº  ĞĞ½ ÑĞ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¿ÑÑĞ°Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ²Ğ·ÑÑÑ ÑĞµĞ±Ñ Ğ² ÑÑĞºĞ¸. ĞĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ²ĞµÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑ, Ğ² Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑÑÑ Ğ¸ ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ»ÑÑ Ğ»ÑĞ±Ğ¾Ğ²Ñ Ğ¼ĞµĞ¶Ğ´Ñ Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ¸. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2022 10 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  ĞĞµĞ²ÑÑĞºĞµ ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ½ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑ, ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ¾Ğ½ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ½ĞµÑ ĞµĞµ Ğ¸Ğ¼Ñ: Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ±ÑĞ´ÑĞ¾ ÑÑĞ»Ğ°Ğ¶Ğ´Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾ ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ²ĞºÑÑ ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ¸Ğ·ÑÑĞºĞ°Ğ½Ğ½ÑĞµ Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ¸ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑ, Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ°Ğ½Ğ½ÑĞµ Ğº ĞºĞ¾ÑĞµ. Ğ¢ĞµĞ¿ĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½ ÑÑĞµĞ±ÑĞµÑ Ğ¾Ñ Ğ½ĞµĞµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑĞ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ²Ğ·ÑÑÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞµĞ±Ñ Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞ·Ğ°ÑĞµĞ»ÑÑÑĞ² Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ½ÑĞ¶Ğ´Ğ°ĞµÑ Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ°ÑÑ ÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½ÑÑ Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ¶ĞµĞ»ÑÑ Ğ¼ÑĞ¶ÑĞºÑÑ ÑĞ°Ğ±Ğ¾ÑÑ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  ĞĞ½Ğ° ÑĞ»ÑĞ±Ğ½ÑĞ»Ğ°ÑÑ, Ğ½Ğ¾ ÑĞ»ÑĞ±ĞºĞ° Ğ²ÑÑĞ»Ğ° Ñ Ğ½ĞµĞµ Ğ½ĞµÑĞºĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑĞ°Ñ, ÑĞºĞ¾ÑĞµĞµ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¶Ğ°Ñ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¾ÑĞºĞ°Ğ» Ğ±Ğ°Ğ±ÑÑĞ³Ğ¸, ÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ½Ğ° ÑÑĞ¼ÑĞ»ĞºÑ ĞºĞ¾ĞºĞµÑĞºĞ¸. ĞĞ°Ğ´ĞµÑÑÑ, ĞµĞ¹ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞµÑÑÑĞ½Ğ°Ğ´ÑĞ°ÑÑ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 10 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  ĞĞ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°ÑÑĞ¾ÑÑĞµĞ¼Ñ Ğ¾Ğ½ ÑĞ°ÑÑĞ»Ğ°Ğ±Ğ»ÑĞ»ÑÑ Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ¿Ğ»ÑĞ» Ğ±Ğ´Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑ ÑĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ±Ğ¾ÑÑÑ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¹ ÑÑÑÑ, Ğ² ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ¿Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ ĞÑĞµÑ Ğ¸ Ğ§Ğ°ÑĞ»Ğ¸. Ğ§ÑĞ¾ Ğ·Ğ° ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ´Ğ°. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ  ĞĞ¾Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼ÑÑÑ, Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ¹ÑÑĞ°, ÑÑĞ¾ ĞĞµÑÑĞ» ĞĞ»ÑĞ¼. ĞĞ½ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµĞ» Ğ² Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ»Ğ°ĞºĞ°Ğ½Ğ½ÑĞµ Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°Ğ·Ğ° ĞĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ»Ñ, ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞ·Ğ½ÑĞ» Ğ²Ğ·Ğ³Ğ»ÑĞ´Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¿Ğ¾ Ğ½ĞµÑĞ¼Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞµ ĞµĞµ ÑĞµĞ¿ÑÑĞ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¸, ÑÑĞ¶ĞµĞ»Ğ¾ Ğ²Ğ·Ğ´Ğ¾ÑĞ½ÑĞ», Ğ¼ÑÑĞ»ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ°ÑÑÑ Ñ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ½ÑÑ, Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ½ÑĞ», ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ² Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ²ÑÑĞºĞµ, Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ½Ğ¾ ĞºÑÑÑĞµ, Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¹ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ²ĞºÑÑĞ½ÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½ĞºÑ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 2 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  Ğ Ğ²Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ²ÑĞµ Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¼ĞµĞ½ÑĞ° Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼ÑÑĞ²Ğ° Ñ Ğ*ĞµĞ¹Ğ½ĞµÑĞ¾Ğ¼ ĞĞ¾ÑĞ»Ñ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ° ÑÑÑ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´ĞµĞ¶Ğ´Ñ Ğ² Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ¾Ğ´ÑÑĞµ, Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ° ĞµĞ¹ ÑĞ°ÑÑĞ²ĞµÑÑĞ¸ Ğ¿ÑÑĞ½ÑĞ¼ ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ¾Ğ¼. ĞĞ° Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¼ ÑÑĞ°Ğ¶Ğµ Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ²Ğ° Ğ½ĞµĞ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¸Ñ ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ»Ğ°, Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ½ Ğ¸Ğ· ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑÑ Ğ²ÑÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ» Ğ² ÑĞ°Ğ´, Ğ° Ğ»ĞµÑÑĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞ½ÑĞ¼ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ»ĞµÑĞ¾Ğ¼ Ğ²ÑÑĞµ ÑĞ°ÑĞ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ°Ğ³Ğ°Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ ÑĞ»ĞµĞ³Ğ°Ğ½ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ¾Ğ±ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ñ Ñ ÑĞ´Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ½ÑĞ¼Ğ¸ Ğ¼ÑĞ³ĞºĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ¸ ĞºÑĞµÑĞ»Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¸ Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¸, ĞºĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¸ Ğ°Ğ½Ğ³Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ¹ÑĞºĞ¸Ğ¼ Ğ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸ĞºĞ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ°ÑĞ¾Ğ¼, ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¹ ĞÑÑĞ¾Ğ» Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ²ĞµĞ·Ğ»Ğ° Ğº ÑĞµĞ±Ğµ Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¸Ğ· ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑÑĞºĞ¸Ñ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ² Ñ Ğ¸Ñ ÑĞ°Ğ·ÑĞµÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ 10 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¸Ğ½ÑĞµÑĞµÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½. Ğ§ÑĞ¾ Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ°ĞµÑÑÑ. [url=http://pedelecforum.epowerbikes.at/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=463599] ĞĞ½Ğ°Ñ, Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑÑ ÑĞµĞ±Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ĞºĞ¾Ğ½ÑÑĞ»ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑ. ĞĞ¶ĞµĞ¹Ğ¼Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ°Ğ» Ğ½Ğ°ĞºĞ°ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ½ÑĞ¼Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ»ĞµÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¸. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑÑĞ± 2 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  Ğ*ÑĞ¸Ğ¼ Ğ²Ğ·Ğ³Ğ»ÑĞ´Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ±ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸ÑÑ ÑĞµĞ¼ĞµĞ½ÑĞ½ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ. ĞĞµĞ³ĞºĞ°Ñ ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ñ ÑĞ±ĞºĞ° Ğ²ÑĞ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ½ÑĞ»Ğ° Ğ²Ğ²ĞµÑÑ Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¼Ğ³Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğµ Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ° ĞºĞ¾Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2022 10 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  Ğ¢Ñ Ğ½ĞµĞ½Ğ¾ÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ½ÑĞ¹, Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ²ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑ. ĞĞ° ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğ°ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¹ÑĞ¸Ğ²ÑĞ¹ ÑÑÑĞº Ğ½Ğ¸ĞºÑĞ¾ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ·Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑ, Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ¾, Ğ²ÑĞµĞ´Ğ½ÑĞ¹ ÑÑĞ°ÑĞ¸ĞºĞ°ÑĞºĞ° Ğ¥Ğ¾ÑĞºĞ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ² Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ¶ĞµĞ¹ Ğ¸ Ğ·Ğ»Ğ¾ÑĞ°Ğ´ÑÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ». ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ°  Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¸Ğ½ÑĞµÑĞµÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ°, Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğ° Ğº ĞĞ´Ğ°Ğ¼Ñ Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ° ĞµĞ³Ğ¾. ĞĞµÑ, ĞµĞ¹ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞµĞ¼Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´ÑĞ°ÑÑ, Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞµ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ² ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼ ĞºĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğµ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾  ĞĞ»Ğ°Ğ²Ğ½ÑĞ¼ Ğ² ÑÑĞ¾Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ Ğ½ĞµĞµ Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ¾ Ğ¾ĞºĞ°Ğ·Ğ°ÑÑÑÑ Ñ Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼ ÑÑĞ´Ğ¾Ğ¼, Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ½ÑÑÑÑÑ Ğº Ğ½ĞµĞ¼Ñ Ğ¸, Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ½ÑĞ², Ğ¾ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ¸ÑÑ ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ¸ĞµĞ¼. ĞÑĞ¾ÑÑ Ğ²Ğ°Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾ĞºĞ¸Ğ½ÑÑÑ Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ĞµÑ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 8 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº  Ğ¡ÑĞ°ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ½ÑĞµ, Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ ĞµĞ¼Ñ Ğ¾Ñ Ğ±Ğ°Ğ±ÑÑĞºĞ¸ Ğ´Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ. Ğ¡ÑĞµÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ» Ñ ÑĞ¼Ğ°, ÑÑÑĞ¾Ñ Ğ½ĞµĞ²ĞµÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ½ÑĞµ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ°Ğ´ĞºĞ¸. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 10 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  ĞĞ° Ğ¸ Ğ² Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ½Ğ¸ ÑĞ¾Ğ¶Ğµ. ĞĞ½Ğ° Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼ ĞµÑĞµ Ğ¿Ğ¾ĞºĞ°Ğ¶ĞµÑâ¦ ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 2 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº 2022  ĞĞ°ÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ²ÑĞ°ÑÑÑ Ğ² Ğ´Ğ²ĞµÑÑÑ Ğ·Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞµÑĞ¾Ğ¹ ĞĞ½ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑĞ³Ğ°Ğ»Ğ°, Ğ¿ÑÑĞ°ÑÑÑ Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ½ĞµĞ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ½ÑĞµ ÑĞ»ĞµĞ·Ñ, Ğ½Ğ°Ğ²ĞµÑĞ½ÑĞ²ÑĞ¸ĞµÑÑ Ñ Ğ½ĞµĞµ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°Ğ·Ğ°. ĞĞ¾Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞµÑĞ¾ Ñ ÑĞµĞ¹ÑĞ°Ñ Ğ²ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğµ ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ±ĞµĞ·ÑĞ°Ğ±Ğ¾ÑĞ½ÑĞ¹. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 8 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  ĞĞ· Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»ĞµĞ´Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ ÑĞ¸Ğ» Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ²ĞµÑĞ½ÑĞ»Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ²ÑĞ¹ÑĞ¸ Ğ¸Ğ· ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ°ÑÑ. ÑĞ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ» Ğ*ĞµĞ¼Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ³ÑĞ¾Ğ½, ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ´Ğ° Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ»Ğ°Ğ²ĞºĞ¸. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 2022 ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾  ĞĞ¼ĞµÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¾ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ° Ğ¾Ğ½ ÑĞ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ» ĞµĞµ ÑĞ¾Ğ±ÑÑĞ²ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞ¼ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¼: ĞĞ´ÑÑĞ³ ĞĞ°Ğ´Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ³ÑĞ¾Ğ½ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¼ÑĞ°ÑĞ½ĞµĞ» Ğ¸ Ñ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ¾ĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ÑÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¼ ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ² Ğ¾ĞºĞ¾ÑĞºĞ¾. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 5 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑÑ  Ğ ÑÑĞ¾Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ² ĞºÑÑĞ½Ñ Ğ¸ Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğ° Ğ»ĞµĞ´Ğ¸ ĞĞ½ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ, Ğ±Ğ»ĞµĞ´Ğ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ¸ ÑĞ±Ğ¸ÑĞ°Ñ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ¼, Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑĞµ ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ²Ğ»ĞµĞºĞ°ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ. ĞĞ° ÑĞ»ĞµĞ´ÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ¹ Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´ ĞĞµĞ½Ñ ĞĞ»Ğ°Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ°ÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ²ĞµĞ´ĞµĞ¼ Ğ²Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞµ, Ñ ĞÑĞµĞµĞ¼ Ğ¸ Ğ¡Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ²Ğ¸ĞµĞ¹. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 2 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº 2022  ĞĞ° Ğ²ĞµĞ´Ñ ÑÑĞ¾ ĞĞ°Ğ½Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ½, ÑĞ°Ğ·ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ¸ Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ³ÑĞ¾Ğ¼. Ğ Ğ±ÑĞ» Ğ±Ñ ĞµÑĞµ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½ĞµĞµ, Ğ²ÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ±Ğ¸Ğ»ĞµÑ Ñ ĞµĞµ Ğ¸Ğ¼ĞµĞ½ĞµĞ¼. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 12 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  Ğ*Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ¾Ñ ÑĞ°ÑĞ¿Ğ°ÑĞ½ÑĞ»Ğ° ÑĞµĞ·Ğ½ÑĞµ Ğ´ÑĞ±Ğ¾Ğ²ÑĞµ Ğ´Ğ²ĞµÑĞ¸ ĞºĞ°Ğ±Ğ¸Ğ½ĞµÑĞ° ÑÑÑĞ° ĞĞ¶ĞµÑÑÑĞ¸ Ğ¸ ÑĞ»Ğ°Ğ´ĞºĞ¸Ğ¼ Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ°: ĞÑ ÑÑĞ¸Ñ ÑĞ»Ğ¾Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ ĞµĞµ ÑĞµĞ»Ñ ÑĞ°ÑĞ¿ÑĞ¾ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğµ ÑĞµĞ¿Ğ»Ğ¾. ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ°  Ğ*ÑĞ¾ ĞµĞµ Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ½Ñ. ĞÑĞ¸Ğ²ĞµÑ, ĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ¾ÑĞºĞ°. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 9 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº  Ğ ÑÑĞ¾, ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ²Ğµ Ğ½ĞµĞ²Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¸ ÑĞ¾ Ğ¸ Ğ´ÑÑĞ³Ğ¾Ğµ Ğ²Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞµ. Ğ¯ ÑĞ¾ÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ¸ÑÑ ÑĞµĞ±Ñ Ğ² ÑĞµÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ°Ğ½. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ 1 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  ĞÑĞ¾Ğ¶Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¹ Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ğ½ÑĞ³Ğ° Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¼ÑĞ¼Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ»: ĞĞ° Ğ´ÑÑĞ³Ğ¾Ğµ ÑÑÑĞ¾ ĞĞ½ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¶Ğ´Ğ°Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ° Ğ³ÑĞ°ÑĞ°, ÑĞ°ÑÑĞ°Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾ Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ñ Ğ¿Ğ»Ğ¾ÑĞ¾ ÑĞºÑÑÑÑĞ¼ Ğ½ĞµÑĞµÑĞ¿ĞµĞ½Ğ¸ĞµĞ¼. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 12 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº 2022  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ 5 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  ĞĞ°Ğ¼, Ğ½Ğ°Ğ²ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğµ, Ğ±ÑĞ´ĞµÑ Ğ¸Ğ½ÑĞµÑĞµÑĞ½Ğ¾ ÑĞ·Ğ½Ğ°ÑÑ, Ğ¾ ÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞ¸ÑÑÑ Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¸ÑÑĞ¼Ğµ, Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ» ĞÑĞµÑÑĞ¾. ĞÑĞµÑÑĞ¾ Ğ²Ğ´ÑÑĞ³ ÑĞ°Ğ·ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ¸Ğ»ÑÑ ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¼. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ²ÑĞµ ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½Ñ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ 7 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  ĞÑĞµĞ¹ ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµĞ», ĞºĞ°Ğº ÑĞ°Ğ½ÑÑĞµÑ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ»ÑĞ½Ğ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ´Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¶ĞºĞ°, Ğ´ÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ» Ğ¾ Ğ¡Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ²Ğ¸Ğ¸, Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ»ÑĞ» ĞµĞµ Ğ² Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ĞµÑĞµ Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ»Ñ. ĞĞ¾ÑĞ»Ñ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ°, Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ²Ğ»ÑĞ»Ğ°ÑÑ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 2022 13 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ñ ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ñ  ĞÑ Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ°ĞµĞ¼ ÑĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ ÑĞ¾, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶ĞµĞ¼. ĞĞ½ ÑĞ¶Ğ°Ğ» Ğ»Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ½ÑĞ¼Ğ¸ ĞµĞµ ÑĞµĞºĞ¸ Ğ¸ ĞºÑĞµĞ¿ĞºĞ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ» Ğ² Ğ³ÑĞ±Ñ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2022 10 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾ĞºĞ¸Ğ½ÑĞ² Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ĞµĞºÑ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½.  ĞĞ½ Ğ¿Ğ¾ĞºĞ°ÑĞ°ĞµÑ Ğ²Ğ°Ñ, Ğ½ĞµĞ³Ğ¾Ğ´ÑĞ¸. ĞĞ¼Ñ Ğ¸ Ğ² Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ñ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¾, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¾Ğ½ ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ´Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ±ÑĞ´Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞµÑĞ¿Ğ¸Ñ ÑĞ¸Ğ°ÑĞºĞ¾, Ğ¿ÑÑĞ°ÑÑÑ Ğ²ÑĞ¾Ğ»ĞºĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑ ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞ¼Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ´Ğ°Ğ¼Ğµ, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ±ĞµĞ·ÑĞ´ĞµÑĞ¶Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ°ÑÑÑÑ, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¶ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğµ Ğ½ÑĞ¶Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¸Ğ¼ĞµÑÑ ÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¼, Ğ¼ÑĞ¶Ğ° Ğ¸ Ğ´ĞµÑĞµĞ¹, ÑÑĞ¾Ğ±Ñ Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ¸ÑÑ ÑĞµĞ±Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑÑ ÑĞ´Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ»ĞµÑĞ²Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¸ ÑĞ¼Ğ¸ÑĞ¾ÑĞ²Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2022 ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ°  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2022 Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 14 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  ĞÑĞ³Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ°, ÑÑÑ, Ğ·Ğ°ĞºĞ»ÑÑĞ°ĞµÑÑÑ Ğ² Ğ±ĞµÑÑĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ÑÑĞ³Ğµ Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ½Ğ¸, ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑÑ Ñ Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞµĞ». Ğ¢ĞµĞ¿ĞµÑÑ Ñ Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°Ñ, ÑÑĞ¾ ÑÑ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¸Ğ· ÑĞµÑ, ĞºÑĞ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´Ğ°ĞµÑ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ²ĞµÑĞ¸Ğµ Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ²ĞµÑĞ¸Ğ²ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ÑÑâ¦ ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ° ÑĞµÑÑÑ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 5 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  Ğ Ğ½ĞµĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑÑ Ğ°ÑĞ¿ĞµĞºÑĞ°Ñ ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ÑĞµĞºÑĞµÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°Ğ» ÑĞ²Ğ¾ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾Ğ·ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ğ° Ğ»ÑÑÑĞµ, ÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ¾Ğ½ ÑĞ°Ğ¼. ĞĞ°Ğº ÑĞ°Ğ· Ğ¾ÑĞ²Ğ»ĞµÑĞµÑÑÑÑ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµĞ·ĞºĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 9 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  Ğ¨Ğ°Ğ³Ğ¸ Ğ¸ Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ñ Ğ´Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ²ÑĞµ Ğ³ÑĞ¾Ğ¼ÑĞµ, Ğ² Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğµ Ñ ĞĞ½ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ·Ğ°ÑÑĞ¼ĞµĞ»Ğ¾, ÑÑÑĞ°Ñ ÑĞ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ»ÑÑ ÑĞ¶Ğ°ÑĞ¾Ğ¼. Ğ ÑĞ¼ÑÑĞ»Ğµ Ğ»ÑĞ±Ğ»Ñ ÑĞºĞ²Ğ¾Ñ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 3 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2022 ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 12 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  ĞĞ½Ğ° ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ·Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ°. ĞĞ²Ğ¾ÑĞµÑĞºĞ¸Ğ¹ ÑÑĞ¿ĞµĞ» Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ¶Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ´Ğ¾ Ğ½ĞµĞµ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ²ÑĞ¼ Ğ¸, ÑĞ°ÑĞºĞ¸Ğ½ÑĞ² ÑÑĞºĞ¸, Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑÑĞ°Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ»Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ´ ÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¸Ğ¼ ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¾Ğ¼. ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 2022 ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ°  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 14 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  Ğ¥Ğ¾ÑĞ¿, Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ½ÑĞµÑÑĞ° Ğ¼Ğ¾Ñâ¦ Ğ¡ÑĞµÑĞ°Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ½ĞµĞ½Ğ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ´ĞµĞ» Ğ°Ğ²ÑĞ¾Ğ¾ÑĞ²ĞµÑÑĞ¸ĞºĞ¸. Ğ·Ğ°Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ¾ĞºĞ¾Ğ¸Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ§Ğ°ÑĞ»Ğ¸. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2022 ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 1 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  Ğ£Ğ¶Ğµ Ñ Ğ´Ğ²ĞµÑĞ¸ ÑĞ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ°: Ğ¢Ğ°Ğº, Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ñ, Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑĞ° Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ½ÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ±ÑĞ´ĞµÑ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ²ÑÑĞ°. Ğ¢Ñ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ°ĞµÑÑ, Ñ Ğ½ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ¾ÑĞµÑ, ÑĞ²ÑĞ·Ğ¸â¦ Ğ Ñ Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾â¦. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 10 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 2022 3 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  ĞĞ°ĞºĞ°Ñ ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞ°, ÑĞµĞ¿ÑÑ ĞµĞ¹, ÑĞµĞ»ÑÑ Ğ² Ğ¼Ğ°ĞºÑÑĞºÑ. ĞĞ¾Ğ·Ğ´ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ»ÑĞµĞ¼. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 12 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑÑ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 5 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2022 ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ°  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑÑĞ± 3 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 13 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ½ÑÑÑÑ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ 8 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 2022 5 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 12 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 2 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2022 ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 10 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 9 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑÑ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2022 ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 3 ÑĞµÑÑÑ

----------

